# HELP: walstad method a bust? new substarte suggestions



## thefishguy (Mar 4, 2013)

so i tried an one inch soil layer with 3 inch gravelin my 65g. i have outrageously high phosphates and brown hair algae everywhere. lights r 3 w/g and on for 7 hrs a day so i know that isnt it. i fert twice a week with a 30% water change. im thinking my soil (miracle grow) is leaking a lot of phosphates so i was gonna replace my substrate with either florite or fluval's stratum....suggestions? idk what is in fluvals stuff but i know flortie has a lot of good. 

ps: i tried phosphate sponges...no effect on my high levels :/ i had the set up for a few months


----------



## ObiQuiet (Oct 9, 2009)

Are you trying to figure out why the soil method didn't work for you, or are you just wanting to switch to a (more) inert substrate?


----------



## thefishguy (Mar 4, 2013)

little of both really haha. if theres a reason i can fix why i am having problems that would be great. otherwise i am switching :/


----------



## cah925 (Jun 23, 2007)

What specific kind of soil did you buy? Did you rinse it first? Miracle Grow generally comes preloaded with a starter amount of fertilizer.


----------



## thefishguy (Mar 4, 2013)

i washed it alot and let it soak for 24 hrs as well. it was miracl grows organic potting mix. my plants are growing great, just have alot of phosphates....idk if i should try to wait it out or switch gravels :/


----------



## ObiQuiet (Oct 9, 2009)

That probably wasn't enough rinsing for the soil. I just put in a new substrate last month, and I soaked the soil and changed the water every other day for a couple of weeks. For the ultimate in how to prepare soil, see the "Mineralizing Soil How To" thread, or this step-by-step

If that's too daunting, you may be happier with a gravel-only substrate. A number of us are now enamored of Saf-T-Sorb. Delivered to your door for < $20 from http://www.drillspot.com/products/1476408/Moltan_7941_Montmorillonite_Clay_Absorbant_40_lb 
It's a great cap for soil.


----------



## thefishguy (Mar 4, 2013)

damn well its too late for that! tank is already set up! haha. should i just keep doing water changes? should i increase it to 2-3 times a week? my phosphates lvls are at least 10ppm :/


----------



## ObiQuiet (Oct 9, 2009)

Yep, I'd keep doing the water changes. Maybe someone else knows of other solutions.


----------

